# Any ground bison recipes?



## nomorecoop (Apr 18, 2009)

Wife scored some ground bison meat yesterday.  Other than burgers, anyone got a great recipe or ideas on how to prepare?  I know it can be used in place of ground beef for any recipe, but looking for something out of the ordinary.


----------



## fog (Apr 18, 2009)

this is my favourite recipe for buff burgers.
http://www.examiner.com/x-5595-Cheye...uffalo-burgers


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm fond of buffalo bacon....
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=64369


----------



## mcmelik (Apr 28, 2009)

I have never tried this with Bison but I have with Elk and Deer. So I am sure it will work just fine.
Grind together
5 parts Venison
3 parts pork trimmings
1 1/2 parts bacon ends
We make some into patties and freeze on a cookie sheet with wax paper on both sides. Package them up and they are ready to throw on the grill when ever you want.
The rest we put in to 1 pound packages to use for meat loaf, chili, or what ever else you want to put it in.
My wife is not a big fan or Venison but she does really like these burgers.
I ground my whole deer into these this year and I am almost out already.Guess I am going to have to shoot 2 next season.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 29, 2009)

bison loaf?mix some pork in there


----------

